# Big Chief Smoker



## hrt_attack (Nov 26, 2007)

I emailed the company last night concerning what they say you can smoke on thier product. Thought this may help others that were in my shoes...

Jack







Thank you for your time and interest in our products. Our smokers are
 closer
related to a dehydrator than a cooker. The internal temperature will be
about 165 with the smoker full and 70 or warmer outside. It will do
 things
like Fish, Sausage, and Jerky to completion, however something larger
 like
Ribs, Roast, or a Turkey you will want to put in the smoker to get the
 smoke
flavor then you will need to finish cooking it in the oven (or your
 favorite
way).


----------

